# Epson 1400 ALL BLACK INK



## royalt (Jun 11, 2008)

Im interesting in buying a Epson 1400 Has anyone tried running all black cartriges in the printer. It seems like it would be possible.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Royalt,

Well, I tried it and it doesnt work. heres why, the cartridges for the 1400 have ridged channels that are made so the ink cart can only be inserted into the correct slot.

I thought I'd be crafty and cut the channels off so that I could use all black carts, and I inserted them all and they seemed to seat well, BUT, the printer did not work, so there must be more to it than just the channels.

I have been using it with the stock color config and it has been working like a charm,

I know that ryonet has the black max carts for this printer so if you really wanted to you could order their carts, but I imagine they are expensive.


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't know if the bulk system from the 1800 will work if it will i have it in mine and works great. I don't have rip so I run black ink in all the ink slots with no problems. check with screenprinters.net hope that helps


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

pioneer said:


> I don't know if the bulk system from the 1800 will work if it will i have it in mine and works great. I don't have rip so I run black ink in all the ink slots with no problems. check with screenprinters.net hope that helps



You have no problems, but do you have darker film ?
I always wanted to do this, I have the empty cardbridge, so if it is worth it, I will give it a try.

Thks


----------



## mpls_t (Aug 13, 2007)

pioneer said:


> I don't know if the bulk system from the 1800 will work if it will i have it in mine and works great. I don't have rip so I run black ink in all the ink slots with no problems. check with screenprinters.net hope that helps



Whooah.. does this work? How dark does the prints get? I have an 1800 also.. but still saving up for the FastRIP program.. if this method works.. then maybe i'l lgive it a shot.. I dont do halftones on my designs.. only solid prints...


----------



## royalt (Jun 11, 2008)

So you think go with the 1800 or 1400


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

If I had it to do over again, I would have still gone with the 1400 

the 1800 has pgment ink, which means you have to buy expensive fast ink (dye based) 

the 1400 stock carts are dye based so you can get more ink right at staples or wherever and be good to go.

plus its cheaper and readily available.


----------



## richW (Jun 7, 2008)

I dont understand why you would want to replace all the ink cartridges to black?

I have got a 1400, im running it with a CIS and am extremely impressed with the quality of it.


----------



## InkScoop77 (May 19, 2008)

I'm using the Epson R1400 with 6 cartridges of "Blackmax ink , which is suggested when using the Accurip software on waterproof R-Films .Now I'm pulling equal amounts of black ink out of all 6 carts , instead of one for increased opacity . And I no longer have to replace other color carts that I'm not using . I'm also no longer having to try and double up transparencies or use toner enhancers .


----------



## pioneer (Mar 7, 2007)

When I print my films are very dark. I got the bulk system from screenprinters.net tell them you don't want the cleaner you want 2 bottles of ink. email me if you have any other questions

Hope that helps
Rob


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

n.signia said:


> Hi Royalt,
> 
> Well, I tried it and it doesnt work. heres why, the cartridges for the 1400 have ridged channels that are made so the ink cart can only be inserted into the correct slot.
> 
> ...


 
What do you mean "you cut the channels off"? Epson is very smart...the reason that you cant put all black carts. in is the chips on the carts. They know which slot they are supposed to be in and if they arent, it wont recognize them and it wont work.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

ImageIt said:


> One note about the epsons, even if the art is drawn 100 % black, the printer likes to print black using a mixture of CMYK. Be sure to select "black only" in the print driver, when printing transparencies.
> 
> fred



But if all the cardbridge are fill with black, is it necessary to do this ?

Thks


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmm just purchased the Epson 1400. Do I need the AccuRIP software to print on transparency paper? If I dont, what media type (Paper Name) are you selecting when printing transparencies on the Epson 1400?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I get solid black using waterproof film and my C88 so I would expect that the 1400 should be able to do at least as good. I check the black in only box to save my other inks and all is well.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

ProTShirt said:


> Hmmm just purchased the Epson 1400. Do I need the AccuRIP software to print on transparency paper? If I dont, what media type (Paper Name) are you selecting when printing transparencies on the Epson 1400?


when you go to print, select *setup*, then *preferences*, select *best quality*, also select *ultra premium glossy photo paper*.


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

n.signia said:


> when you go to print, select *setup*, then *preferences*, select *best quality*, also select *ultra premium glossy photo paper*.


Thank you. I read your other post on the settings subject, worked great! Except I forgot i was using Laser Printer film. Im off to get me some Ink Jet film. Question, is Kimoto film any good? Any suggestion on film?


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

I use waterproof R-Film from ryonet and have had very good results


----------



## Print Star (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone tried vellum in these printers? And I am still unclear, do you need a rip or not to get films that are dark enough to expose?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Vellum won't work. You need a waterproof inkjet film. And no, you do not need a rip with the right film. They're as black as they get.


----------



## Print Star (Dec 19, 2007)

What is the right film? What brand do you use and where do you get it?


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

See nsignia's post above where he stated....waterproof R-Film from ryonet . I use this with pigmented ink in my c88+ and it makes great films. Saving up to buy a 1400 with rip to learn halftones but will probably go to inkjetcarts and get their carts to refill.

Good luck.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

There is an all black system for the 1400. All the cartridges are filled with black and accurip pulls a littel from all of them. It maximizes the use of the printer and the ink in the cartidges.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

This may be a dumb questions, but is there a laser printer which can handle large format printing. All I'll be doing is printing transparencies and my smaller laserjet works fine right now with some tone enhancer.


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Fred. I think I'm going to go with an inkjet for the large films, 13x19. I'm looking at the Epson 1400. What's the difference between the 1400 and R1400, if any?


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

InkScoop77 said:


> I'm using the Epson R1400 with 6 cartridges of "Blackmax ink , which is suggested when using the Accurip software on waterproof R-Films .Now I'm pulling equal amounts of black ink out of all 6 carts , instead of one for increased opacity . And I no longer have to replace other color carts that I'm not using . I'm also no longer having to try and double up transparencies or use toner enhancers .


 Where did you purchase this and how much??


----------



## InkScoop77 (May 19, 2008)

I purchased it from Ryonet Epson 1400 BLACKMAX Ultimate Film Output System
For the whole set up it cost $1,169.69 , not cheap , but it works really well !
You can down load a 14 day free trial , to check it out first .

don


----------



## MaverickArts (Jul 20, 2009)

I have been running the 1400 system from ryonet. And it gives great results. The only thing I have a problem with is even though it is supposed to pull even it does not I always have 1 color run out before all the rest. So I keep a spare set of regular carts around and then use the accurip to skip over them. Just one little added expense you might want to think about.


----------



## Tj Ryonet Tech (Jul 28, 2008)

The accurip actually does not pull from all 6 at the same time. That would leave way to much ink on the film. What it does is pull from the 1st 2 then the next 2 then the 3rd 2. Rotating the heads with each print. That is why you will have a 1 or 2 carts run out first, but all of them will expire within a print or two of eachother.


----------



## gryphonart (Aug 29, 2009)

So, what about halftones without the accurip software? Running an old laser/vellum setup and get great halftones by telling corel to print as a separation, and adjusting my angles and lpi in advanced settings. Will this work on the epson 1400? I honestly don't need software to do seps for me, I can handle all that well already with what I have. Just need to be able to print at 55 lpi on film. Old printer is driving me nuts, on it's last legs, and I'm looking at the epson. Suggestions?


----------



## blackout (Aug 11, 2010)

pioneer said:


> When I print my films are very dark. I got the bulk system from screenprinters.net tell them you don't want the cleaner you want 2 bottles of ink. email me if you have any other questions
> 
> Hope that helps
> Rob


Hi Am Said from Mauritius am going to buy the epson 1400 for outputing film. i need help can i get e-maill add? thx

[email protected]


----------



## mushroomhead (Jul 19, 2009)

Why wouldn't you just get the refillable carts, but instead of filling them with the proper colors...fill all black?


----------

